# To Those 25+ Year Olds Who Never Had A Job, Share Your Thoughts



## ForzaGT (Dec 27, 2015)

*Delete Please*

Delete Please


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

Guess everyone here has had jobs. I only recently got my first proper job that I have stuck with last year at 27. Before that I did have jobs that I quit with in the first few weeks. Am around 6 months into this job and have high anxiety of getting fired and being jobless for life.


----------



## emillarson (Aug 19, 2016)

Dont feel bad ,the fact tat you dont have a job its nothing so bad and that you stay wit you parents also its not bad .The fact that you finish an university its very good watch the pozitive things ,many people dont have highschool or they cannot finish it because of theyr anxiety .You are young and you have all time in the world to work .Be pozitive


----------



## mpar8449 (Dec 5, 2016)

I have had jobs but never stuck with any for a long period of time currently im really struggling had so many interviews but no job out of it been unemployed for like almost a year now


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

40 years old, live with my parents, and have never had a job, not even babysitting for family. I have no advice for finding a job since I'm on SSI for my SA, sorry. :/


----------



## Strago (Jan 12, 2017)

Well I'm 30, I do not live with my parents, and I've never had a job. From about 19 to 25 I lived with my sister and babysat my nephews for her while she and her husband worked. It made me feel like I was at least useful in some way. After that their situation changed and they didn't need my help anymore. I've since been splitting a 2 bedroom apartment with a room mate. Like tehuti88 above I'm on SSI for my SA, which is how I'm able to pay for my half of the bills.

I often feel a lot of shame about the fact I've never had a job. It makes me feel like a worthless, useless person. I'm working on improving myself and my SA, but even if/when I do get better, I'm not sure if I'll ever be able to get a job. I have no degree of any kind, and even minimum wage jobs will be leery of a 30+ year old with no job history. Not to mention many minimum wage jobs involve dealing with lots of people(waiting tables, cashier at a store etc.) which would be exactly the most difficult kind of job for me to face with my SA.

I really wish I had any useful advice to give you, but I don't.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

It's embarrassing but I never had a paid job, I had 2 interships and I worked for my dad for a while. In my defense I'm still a student and my family is like that too, I live with my mum and 25 year old brother, my brother never had any kind of job, and my mum almost never had a job, we have mental problems. My dad had some bussinesses with his brother but he's lazy too, he was mostly working part-time for his dad.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm 33 and been an intern here and there, never had a real job.

But I make good being a freelance developer.

And I'm sure every straight male want a cute female stalker, but she was wayy crossing the line. One of the reasons I don't go back there any more.


----------



## Michael1983 (Jul 21, 2015)

I've had loads of jobs since leaving school but they've all been poorly paid, dead end ones. I've worked in offices, doing general duties (fortunately not designated tea boy!). I've worked in retail, customer service in supermarkets. Haven't really learnt any new practical skills from doing these jobs but obviously, working in retail meant interacting with people so that helped somewhat in improving my confidence. 

I also have a degree but who doesn't these days. I did Criminology with Psychology which i really enjoyed but I need a career. I would have liked to have liked to have joined the police but unfortunately i developed epilepsy. :frown2: I'm in my early 30's so time isn't on my side. I'm fed up of working in min wage jobs but there isn't really an alternative. I'd literally go crazy being stuck at home jobless!


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Michael1983 said:


> I also have a degree but who doesn't these days. I did Criminology with Psychology which i really enjoyed but I need a career.


Cool degree.


----------



## Strago (Jan 12, 2017)

Michael1983 said:


> I also have a degree but who doesn't these days.


I don't have a degree.


----------



## Shirotora (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm 25 and I only had 2 work placements and worked for sister's fiance for a couple months. I could've stayed at my second work placement but I didn't like the type of work and the hours. No work since then.


----------



## Michael1983 (Jul 21, 2015)

ForzaGT said:


> Did you read the thread title or details at all? :roll :|


Apologies. I've been out of work now since March so although i have worked previously i know how difficult it is not having a job and how that can leave one feeling. I'm currently lacking in confidence and self-respect because i'm also living with my parents in a small town and i'm embarassed.

My plans are to begin volunteering at my local library, hopefully starting this week. I'll do that for a few months to build my confidence and then i'll actively start looking for work. I'm actually thinking about becoming a head librarian so the volunteering may be a stepping stone for me.

My parents support and want what's best for me and i pay my way but i don't want to be at home, i want to become independant. My advice would be try to look for volunteer work to start.

Good luck.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

^^^ :roll _Staff note: The post above this has been deleted._

Though it reminds me of a conversation I've had with a coworker this week. I'm a temp min wage worker there, some kind of unqualified assistant basically, he and the other men there are qualified and get good pay. I asked him why he thinks they only hire women for the type of work I'm doing (the temp agency said it's because women have better fine motor skills, well I'm a trembling, clumsy mess!). He said 'Men wouldn't work for the wage you're getting. Only women would do that. Honestly, I'd just apply for benefits. I'd never work for such a low wage'. lol I was thinking the guy has no idea. Kind of amazing. :lol


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

Strago said:


> I have no degree of any kind, and even minimum wage jobs will be leery of a 30+ year old with no job history. Not to mention many minimum wage jobs involve dealing with lots of people(waiting tables, cashier at a store etc.) which would be exactly the most difficult kind of job for me to face with my SA.


Try factories  you don't have to deal with many people there. Often it's noisy so less pressure to talk to people. At the last factory I worked most people were immigrants who didn't speak our language, so I had no pressure or possibility to converse with them.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

Michael1983 said:


> I also have a degree but who doesn't these days.


When you worked in retail didn't people keep bugging you about getting a better job because you have a degree? People ask me if I don't feel ashamed or they hope I'll wake up one day and do something better. A man even said to me I'm stealing jobs from refugees. oO A 14 yo Syrian girl would be so thankful to have my job (he's a bit dumb and what he suggests isn't even possible).

It's so frustrating that I'm making an effort to work and people are ridiculing me. I can't tell them I am mentally ill and socially inept and can't do anything better.


----------



## Strago (Jan 12, 2017)

_Staff note - The post that was quoted here has been deleted._
Your post is exactly the reason so few have responded in this thread. We already have received plenty of ridicule and shame. I assure you, its nothing we haven't heard before, and shuts down conversation. I congratulate you on your success overcoming your SA, but try to remember that your situation is not our situation. You don't know all the things we have been through and dealt with in our lives from one small forum post.

Its funny how in anything, people will say "just try" yet refuse to acknowledge it when someone tries and fails.



MissMadonna said:


> Try factories  you don't have to deal with many people there. Often it's noisy so less pressure to talk to people. At the last factory I worked most people were immigrants who didn't speak our language, so I had no pressure or possibility to converse with them.


Thanks for the useful suggestion. I hadn't considered those aspects of working at a factory.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

_Staff note - The post that was quoted here has been deleted._

So sorry I have a disorder and am not as fortunate as you in being able to overcome it. :serious: Not like I'm proud of being a parasite or anything. But it was either this, or have our power and gas shut off permanently. Guess which I "chose." Not that it was much of a choice, it gets into the single digits here in the winter and our house is drafty. I'd take having heat and power over having pride any day.

Don't worry that it's easy-peasy for me though, I have to jump through hoops every three years--fill out loads of forms, get all sorts of documentation, fill out loads of forms a second time, travel long distance (when I can't drive) to talk to a strange shrink, spend nights agonizing over whether we'll be able to pay the bills until I find out if I'm approved, ponder killing myself if I'm rejected so I won't be a burden on my parents anymore, etc.--to convince them I'm still disabled. So hey, I do kind of have to work for it, they don't just hand me a check.

...

I'm always amazed at the disability shaming there is on this site. This is the last place I'd expect to be ridiculed for having anxiety. Should we also shame the person who succumbed to a terminal disease instead of going into remission just because somebody else got better...?


----------



## Brinkbrink (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey this is me!
I'm 25 and never held an actual job (I do some work on the internet but not enough to sustain myself). I actually went on my first job interview 2 months back (the only one I've ever been on) and it went okay. The annoying thing about depression though is the inconsistency. Even if I had gotten that job, I would have been let go within a week because I immediately fell into a deep depressive bout. This year is going to be different though. For better or worse this year will be a major decider in my life.

I can't really give advice on the topic. I feel like something just has to click and every individual has a different trigger. Whether it be a person, a book, or just an epiphany. For some that never comes. I'm searching as hard as I can for mine right now.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

I had a job when i was 14, i delivered mail.

But other than that i never had a job, i would like too but since i am extremly ugly i feel too ashamed to have a job. Having a job would force me too work with people and the same people everyday, without a cap to hide my face. There is no chance i can do it. If i knew that they would not laugh and mock me then yeah, but i know i will get bullied, i always get bullied over how i look everywhere.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


> So sorry I have a disorder and am not as fortunate as you in being able to overcome it. :serious: Not like I'm proud of being a parasite or anything. But it was either this, or have our power and gas shut off permanently. Guess which I "chose." Not that it was much of a choice, it gets into the single digits here in the winter and our house is drafty. I'd take having heat and power over having pride any day.
> 
> Don't worry that it's easy-peasy for me though, I have to jump through hoops every three years--fill out loads of forms, get all sorts of documentation, fill out loads of forms a second time, travel long distance (when I can't drive) to talk to a strange shrink, spend nights agonizing over whether we'll be able to pay the bills until I find out if I'm approved, ponder killing myself if I'm rejected so I won't be a burden on my parents anymore, etc.--to convince them I'm still disabled. So hey, I do kind of have to work for it, they don't just hand me a check.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that. Being in HR it is hard for some disabled people to find work. If you ever want to share feel free to PM me.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

_Staff note - The quoted post has been deleted._

I've had severe SA my entire life yet I work long and hard every week ranging from 40-70 hours a week at two horrible jobs which require me to be social, punctual, meet deadlines, polite to rude customers/coworkers, quick thinking, etc. I've been living in hell for a decade it feels, and what hurts even more is no one seems to care, my friends, family, supposed mentors, they all expect me and everyone else my age, late 20s to toughen up as an adult. I concur it's a harsh world out there, especially in this deteriorating economy. I too feel resentment and less sympathy to those who are 25+ and living off our tax dollars. I know full well their pain, their pain of fearing of being judged poorly no matter what they do, the pain of true loneliness, the agony of feeling you're not good enough for anyone, anything, or any cause.

All I do is work nonstop because I have very few friends, it helps keep me occupied, when I'm home alone on my day off I feel the numbness seep in and the realization that I'm alone. I give half or even more of my wages to the good of my family, my coworkers and girls I tried to date in the past laugh at me and refer to me as a victim of something along the lines of stockholm syndrome since my mother is ill and requires financial aid in these rough times.

This morning I had a huge argument with my brother over petty stuff like money because he mentioned because of my pessimistic attitude that he didn't feel inclined to pay back the $300 he owes me so I lashed out. Eventually one of our friends stopped by and was waiting outside for my brother to head to some breakfast place and get pancakes, overheard my yelling. I don't often yell or get angry yet when I do it's rather loud, it slowly chips away at my psyche and builds up, perhaps I require anger management. Everyone treats me poorly I feel and I do nothing but serve them. My family, fake friends, coworkers, my managers. They never have an issue with me as long as I don't step out of line, they couldn't care less about me, only results. When I quit my previous jobs and am finally gone, it's only then do they miss me, but not me as a person but rather what I provided, stability and decent worth ethic, people only used me my entire life and continue to use me. I haven't connected with anyone that genuinely cared about me as a person or individual, only how they could exploit me for tasks or money and it brings me great sorrow.

After my argument with my brother, one of the few handful people who even hangout with me, he asked if I wanted to hangout at a friends house and I said no, I'm not up to it. I'm a horrible and bitter person filled with envy and hate for normal social people who don't suffer from anxiety or mental disabilities. To them people like me, our problems are nothing, trivial, something to be confused about, they cannot grasp nor even begin to comprehend the pain.

It took me awhile to overcome my fears and I'm still fighting daily to put myself out there into the world and not care what others think, it's a daily struggle, a lonely one at that. The pain cuts so deep, surrounded by an ocean of fake people, fake smiles, and pleasantries. Yet despite that I live, and I press on, in sadness and depression.

What irks me and makes me sad is reading on here of fellow people who suffer like I do yet don't even "try" because I myself am at least trying my hardest to be a productive member of society and make money for my mother, she's the only reason I haven't ended everything and I fear of what will happen when she's gone. I live only for her, for it's my turn to take care of her. People think I'm crazy, perhaps I am. I know I'll never fall in love nor have real friends, because I'm broken inside but at the very least my life has purpose taking care of my family. It hurts and sometimes on occasion I pray to God to end my suffering once and for all.

I'm disappointed in myself, this morning I lit up and it didn't even make me feel happier, just very sleepy, I passed out and half my day off was spent in my bed dreaming sad dreams. Right now my brother and five friends are at some place having fun and I'm home alone pondering why I'm such a miserable person despite all my hard work.

I can't even remember the last time I was happy. I'm just an empty shell who works nonstop, a pawn in this society, when I die no one will miss me, I'll simply be replaced and life will go on, I know this.

I'm a 27 year old man who pays rent, owns his own car, works two jobs 60-70 hours a week, and yet despite all this I am nothing. I feel like nothing. I hate my life and 99% of people in it. I pray for an early death, if this is what being an adult is supposed to be, then I wish I had died when I was ten in that hospital bed during that accident several yrs ago. What irks me the most is these double standards in society, how physically attractive people my age are allowed to not pay a dime in rent, nor even work at all, yet are treated with respect, kindness, and loyalty, just because they were endowed with attractive genes, you all know this is true. While ugly people like me can literally work nonstop for a decade and be treated like garbage on a daily basis. This is the harsh truth of real life, attractive people are worshiped and given more pardon's for their selfish actions, they can do no wrong.

I don't know why I rambled, I'm gonna watch tv now, sleep, then work. This is my life now, work nonstop, sleep, escapism. Friends, I've tried to make friends these last 5 years and it's been futile, girls, don't even get me started on them lol, I've yet to meet a single genuine person in my life who was honest with me and cared about me as a person, and that includes the girls I've tried to connect with. They used me and talked smack behind my back, no one has the guts to be honest to my face, life seems like a selfish popularity contest and only attractive, charismatic, heartless people are allowed to thrive in such a society, no one at the top would openly admit the perks they're endowed yet it's obvious it's there plain as day.

One things for sure, complaining about it does me no good, I complain and vent on here, I'm not allowed to in real life, adults are not allowed to complain, they can but then it paints them in a poor light. In the adult world, reputation is a factor, make no mistake.

My brother's friend who overheard that fight this morning left me a fb message asking: "Mikey are you ok?"

I don't know how to respond so I just ignore it.... No, I'm not okay, I've never been okay, if I tell you this though, you'll think even less of me. I wish I was gone, everyone else has problems, mine are of no consequence, this is my burden and I have no choice but to press on and toughen up. I'll never know love nor true companionship, I pray I die of a heart attack or stroke, I carry my mother's heart problems as well I know this and feel pains in my heart sometimes, haven't bothered to see a doctor, he'll just prescribe me more stupid pills which costs me even more money--No...


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

A woman at my last job told me about her son who is my age and spent ...I can't remember exactly... between 1 and 3 years at home after he finished school. She was complaining about how lazy he is for having been at home so long. I was thinking he's probably mentally ill too, because which young adult enjoys the social shame, loneliness, boredom, being a financial burden, maybe impacting their future badly, stress, etc just to evade work out of _laziness_. She told me he eventually ended up taking a min wage temp job at a brewery where he's been working at a year now. Apparently young min wage workers are lazy (she isn't lazy because she immigrated and had no options). So she complained about her son and about me, the lazy unthankful children, because nowadays the children have everything! And what do they do? They throw away their future and work such lowly jobs out of laziness. Sometimes I wish normies would just shut up.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't know why people think those who are on government assistance "don't try." I tried a dozen different meds which messed with my metabolism, and was in therapy twice--for years--with three different psychologists. The last psychologist declared she could no longer help me (government funding cuts, ironically--taxpayers paid for my unsuccessful treatment) and kicked me out. I left therapy in even worse shape than when I entered. I believe I have an undiagnosed condition which could explain why treatment for my SA was unsuccessful, but when I recently suggested this to a psychiatrist who visited me in the hospital asking if I needed help, she IMMEDIATELY shot me down. (Result? I clammed up. Fast. So much for wanting to help me.)

There are literally no mental health resources available for me. My last therapist built up my trust and then dismissed me in the most humiliating way (she knew I'm suicidal--didn't care), and the one I tried to reach out to recently dismissed me too. I'm on my own and I just can't handle it myself. So tell me, you who are fortunate enough to be able to work through it (and I envy YOU as you envy me)...have I and others like me really "not tried"? 

We are not all just lazy bums. Many of us have tried and, I don't know, maybe we're just not as strong as you. That's not our fault. We would be contributing members of society if we could, believe me. Feel proud of yourselves for your strength because you deserve it. But try not to shame us for not being as resourceful as you.

(Sorry for the hijacking, OP. It just really hurts whenever people HERE judge us for this. I already judge myself every day. I actually fear mentioning that I'm on SSI nowadays because it always gets the same reaction, and it always stuns me and makes me feel like crap. I think maybe I won't bother mentioning it anymore.  )


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

Part of the problem is the loss of the manufacturing jobs. It used to be there were more plentiful manufacturing jobs for those who couldn't handle socially pressured office jobs. Now that that there are less jobs for more people, it gets more competitive not just for the jobs, but on the jobs socially. Even on the job, you can get attacked by those who don't want you on the job for whatever opined reason of inequality. It's just that much tougher for those who can't handle the office politics such as those with SA. It's increasingly harder to find a workplace where the culture is less stressful confrontationally. Suicide among the young adult ages has increased significantly in the past decade.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

No one in my family is on government assistance(I think it's harder to get that in my country), and I actually support lower taxes but that post dissing on people who are on SSI was wrong, if your government offers it and you fit the criteria, there isn't anything wrong with being on SSI.


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

Never had a real job, most likely never will. I feel horrible about not being able to provide for myself. Tried all I could to change it, but to no avail. The thought of being a parasite is never far away. If I was born in another country I would probably not exist anymore. 
I have a bachelor degree, but as you probably know, that's not the only thing you need to be able to function in a work situation.


----------



## onefate (May 8, 2010)

I went to film school and truly want to make a living off of creating my own films but its extremely hard to do so. Never really kept a sustainable job longer than 2 months. Sucks because I'm unemployed now and totally lost.


----------



## Chillingout (Apr 4, 2017)

What is wrong with you that's stopping you?


----------



## Kamalayka (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi. I was inspired by this thread to create an account to reply.

Let me just say that it's very possible to get a job. I suffer from extreme social anxiety and only got my first real job last year at age 27. I still have tremendous social anxiety, but now I work full-time, drive, support myself, and my sense of worth has skyrocketed.


----------



## TigerB (Apr 7, 2011)

tehuti88 said:


> _Staff note - The post that was quoted here has been deleted._
> 
> So sorry I have a disorder and am not as fortunate as you in being able to overcome it. :serious: Not like I'm proud of being a parasite or anything. But it was either this, or have our power and gas shut off permanently. Guess which I "chose." Not that it was much of a choice, it gets into the single digits here in the winter and our house is drafty. I'd take having heat and power over having pride any day.
> 
> ...


Not you but I see a lot of people here with very strong political feelings(downright abrasive at times) expressed here and I'm wondering how many of them are in that position where they want to decide how society should be yet they don't contribute to it.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

I?m also nearly 31. Never had a proper job. I cannot see any situation where someone would hire me over the other applicants.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

@Malek,i apologize in advance, but of one the friend who texted "Are you ok," i think thats a genuine sign that somebody cares and could he potential to have a person to make friends with. Don't ignore that text, man. And im sorry to hear it seems like people just use you for money. Give it to those in need. Not a lot of people can even work that much. I'd probably die if i did. Then again, depression is no joke, its the number one cause of work absenteeism. Fug. It's a little too late go talk about it now as there's more work coming in the next 5 hours. Fuch.

Edit: I'd add that although it can be really hard to start out, it doesn't hurt to give things a try. Just make sure you don't end up hating what you do and it starts to really affect you in most areas of your life. The best thing is to work with your anxiety, not against it. Temp work is usually a good choice. At my workplace, I've seen temps come and go, sometimes they stay a week, sometimes just for a day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've had plenty of jobs. None of which I'd call good ones but ones which I did cause I needed to pay the bills. 

I don't think there's anything wrong with not having had a job to date if school was your focus but it may be tough to get your foot in the door at a first gig, especially in the areas you studied for with no prior work experience


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

This is going to be meh soon


----------



## Bailey4x (Oct 8, 2012)

Tuan Jie said:


> Never had a real job, most likely never will. I feel horrible about not being able to provide for myself. Tried all I could to change it, but to no avail. The thought of being a parasite is never far away. If I was born in another country I would probably not exist anymore.
> I have a bachelor degree, but as you probably know, that's not the only thing you need to be able to function in a work situation.


Relatable. I also have a degree in Biology, but my plans for medical school never worked out. I finally worked the courage and motivation to apply this year for a nursing program after graduating 2 years ago, but man it's so difficult trying to explain huge gaps of wasted time to potential employers and colleges. It's like...
Interviewer: Hello Bailey4x, I see you've been out of school since 2015, what have you been doing since then? 
Me: ...Living my life.
Interviewer: Really how so?
Me: Eating, sleeping and repeat.
Interviewer: I see (proceeds to hand back resume) 
Me: :serious:


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

30 year-old here

I started work 6 months ago and it's really not as big a deal as you may think. I'm not better or worse than I was tbh.

But I do experience extreme anxiety sometimes, like I want to leave the place and not look back.


----------



## briat (Dec 6, 2017)

*About to become 27 & never had a job!*

I am facing the same situation. I am turning 27 in few months, never had a professional job in my life so far.:frown2: I have a feeling that the problem are my parents, I don't talk to them anymore though I live with them, because they have enough time to deal with their own problems. I cannot judge them anyway, because I am old enough already to know my responsibilities. I got graduated from high school 9 years back. Took 5 years to complete my bachelor's degree. My parents were so obsessed then wanting me to pursue master's degree.:serious: I already knew that wasn't a right choice to pick while I wasted 1 more year to clear my bachelor's backlogs, then one more year again to decide whether going my master's degree is worth or not, because my parents were confusing my thoughts a lot then. They always wanted me to achieve more than my potential, even I tried to reason, never worked.:frown2: They refused to understand my capabilities which only worsened my future. I don't know if they were obsessed of greed, pride, or being narcissistic parents.:serious: I gradually stopped going out, I spent more time on computer & internet. I avoided friends and locked myself inside my room, so nobody would bother me or ask me what am doing for life or tell me how fantastic & better their life is than mine!:serious: At that time anybody who got graduated after me and got a job immediately with no trouble whatsoever really seemed to be annoying to me. In between these tough times I was going through, I did a few small time jobs and got paid little which I never told my parents about. This wasn't helping much, even if I wanted to save some money to leave home and live independently.:O So I finally decided to pursue it. Now that 2 years have been wasted and I am going for a higher education which is 2 more years, by this time all friends who took even 2 or more years to clear their bachelor's have got a job and promotion by now! Finally, graduated from my master's degree a year & a half ago, and since then, I've been very confused, depressed and unable to understand who's fault is it really, my parents or me! I need advice, thank you!:serious:


----------



## dragonfruit (Dec 11, 2015)

I have had four jobs in my career life. First was just casual until I moved. Second was a contract job which lasted about 8 months. Third job I got as another casual but I also volunteered at the job site for a few years (I can tell you that was ultimate stress and I left it), now I'm back to being on call for a job which I have had no experience at before. I still work when needed.

As a teenager I never envisioned this is how my life would turn out career wise. I wish I had a stable job or one of those people that can get jobs at a click of the fingers. I personally know of a person in my area that seem to have got jobs in nearly every store I visit. Starting next year I'm going to do an online course and see where I go. My husband said he would be happy if I can get any job as long as I'm happy. 

Currently I'm feeling envy as my younger sister has landed a job right after she left her former job. The job is in a rather good field. Something I would love to do. My mother can not stop boasting about how lucky my sister is in getting this fantastic job and she will tell anyone who cares to listen. My sister is out going, full of energy and a real go getter. My anxiety makes me feel like crap and I'm socially awkward (which I think played a big part in why things turned sour in my last job).

So yeah next year I'm going to study.


----------



## Lindsey20 (Mar 1, 2018)

*27 in september*

I feel the exact same way!! Have not had a real job, just small jobs like baby sitting, volunteer work with animal shelters and a retirement home my mother worked for. It has been very stressful. I just recently put in for SSI for SA along with a severe case of optic neuritis (vision loss in both eyes) I hope I get approved because that will really help with medical bills since I have a lot of those these days. What gets me the most is people making remarks about me getting a job. I already feel so low sometimes about my life. I hate feeling this way. I fear for the future mostly. "What am I going to do in life", "don't feel like I will ever fit into any workplace" things like that. I honestly don't know if I will ever be able to work or if I even want to. My fear has be so hard lately. I just want to stay around my family. I never get with friend anymore or do things like I used to but I'm somewhat ok with that. I love just hanging with my sister and my &#128021; &#129303;&#128514; but I do feel like I've just gotten too comfortable and maybe it's not my anxiety. Maybe it's jist the fear of not fitting in. I don't know. It really gets hard sometimes though.


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

After I finished university (23 at the time). Couldn't really get anything... did some temp work here and there for about 2 years... didn't like it. Went back to school 2 years later (at 25). Did software engineering thing at a local college. Graduated 3 years later, got a job 3 months after and have worked full time ever since. So I guess I got my first real job was when I was 28... so kinda late as well..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Bailey4x said:


> Relatable. I also have a degree in Biology, but my plans for medical school never worked out. I finally worked the courage and motivation to apply this year for a nursing program after graduating 2 years ago, but man it's so difficult trying to explain huge gaps of wasted time to potential employers and colleges. It's like...
> Interviewer: Hello Bailey4x, I see you've been out of school since 2015, what have you been doing since then?
> Me: ...Living my life.
> Interviewer: Really how so?
> ...


Are you a nurse now?


----------



## melancholyscorpio (Aug 14, 2015)

I got a proper full time job at 25. Before that I worked random jobs and I was at a casual job for 3 years.


----------



## DeliveryDude (Apr 21, 2019)

Why did they delete the post?


----------



## DeliveryDude (Apr 21, 2019)

I don't think I had a stable job until I was 27. I went from min. wage job to min. wage job. I had a much better social life back then though.


----------



## LadyGhost (Mar 29, 2019)

I’m 27, and I’ve held down pretty tough service-related, min wage jobs, never for very long, but considering my anxiety’s really bad, I consider it a triumph! I’m looking into becoming a freelancer and working from home now because I think it would be good for my mental health, but I’d like to get a remote full-time so I can pay for groceries and my school loans. Sigh, I’ve never had a proper, “professional” job, but I’m trying my darnedest. I think I can do it..I just need to find the thing that works for me.


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

If you like to read for long hours, work alone all day (talking only through email/skype) and stay at home, then becoming a medical coder may be an option. Salary can range from $30,000 to $50,000 or more. I started in 2018 after 3 miserable jobs. Medical Coding is a haven for introverts. Work for the government and you can do it remotely!

https://www.aapc.com/medical-coding/medical-coding.aspx


----------



## brianlee99 (Jan 9, 2020)

fire mage64 said:


> If you like to read for long hours, work alone all day (talking only through email/skype) and stay at home, then becoming a medical coder may be an option. Salary can range from $30,000 to $50,000 or more. I started in 2018 after 3 miserable jobs. Medical Coding is a haven for introverts. Work for the government and you can do it remotely!
> 
> https://www.aapc.com/medical-coding/medical-coding.aspx


Ooh, sounds interesting. I'm studying comp sci myself, but people are telling me that being a software developer requires a lot of human interaction these days... not looking forward to that lol.

But anyway, to answer the original question, it constantly makes me question my worth, like, I should have achieved more relative to my age. I failed to get into med school at 23, and lost interest anyway. I guess that's fine, but I also applied to pharmacy school... and failed the interview as well. In fact, when I emailed the admissions, they told me I scored in the bottom 10th percentile for the interview. That really killed my self-esteem, and basically set me off on a spiral where I didn't do much with my life other than work a min wage job for a year.

So in essence, my first degree became totally worthless, so I went back into university for computer science. It's more enjoyable than my previous major. Kinda worried about all the competition though, like colleagues getting into places like Microsoft and Amazon. I don't have those kinds of qualifications, though, so I'm gonna have to set the bar a lot lower. Still though, getting my first "real" job after college would be amazing.


----------

